
YouTube Phasing Out Accounts, Google Login Will Be Required - mjfern
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/youtube_google_accounts.php
======
icefox
I must say I am very happy I was able to get icefox on gmail way back in the
day. One by one as Google buys assets I can use my icefox user name in more
and more places. Ever sense Firefox came around it has been harder and harder
to get my user name on a service before someone else does.

